# Cigars made with entubado rolling style?



## sacamano (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anybody have a preference for sticks that are made with the entubado rolling style (cuban style)? 

I know Herrera Esteli, Flor de las Antillas and a few Alec Bradleys are made this way.

Have you heard of other NC makers that use this rolling method? If so, which ones?

A background video on entubado:

youtu . be/OHE6gGxtUy8 (get rid of the spaces to view)

Are there others out there that we can call out?


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Liga Privada also.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Berger & Argenti really profiled and showed off the style with the Entubar line (now disco'd)










The Quad Maduro is quite tasty, even if a bit gimmicky.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> Berger & Argenti really profiled and showed off the style with the Entubar line (now disco'd)
> 
> The Quad Maduro is quite tasty, even if a bit gimmicky.


This was a really nice cigar, especailly for the price, sad to hear it was discontinued


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> This was a really nice cigar, especailly for the price, sad to hear it was discontinued


Looks like they are a few around. Berger & Argenti Entubar Torpedo 5 Pack Cigars - Natural Pack of 5


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

Iconic Leaf rolls their Recluse cigars this way. Never had one though.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Kristoffs are all entubado rolled


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone had any first-hand experience to distinguish if it makes a difference? I guess it would be hard to compare to anything, really.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread since the subject of entubado rolled cigars came up in the what are you smoking now thread.

Fallen Angels line was mentioned.
Any others come to mind since a year ago?


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been told pepin rolls his this way, both entubado and triple caps. 

If I remember, I'll split one open tonight and take a look see.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

scrouds said:


> I've been told pepin rolls his this way, both entubado and triple caps.
> 
> If I remember, I'll split one open tonight and take a look see.


given pepins unmatched consistency in both burn and draw i don't doubt this one bit.

carrillo also rolls everything entubado... so by default crowned heads productions would be as well.


----------



## Rosa (May 30, 2014)

PDR rolls everything entubado as well.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I roll Cuban "Entubado" style cigars. Instead of leaves being stacked and bunched in a Leiberman roller/buncher, which leaves little air circulation, the Entubado roll takes more time, but well worth the smoke. Each leaf (usually "Frog-legged tobacco) is rolled into a McDonald's straw of sorts, with the Liguero in the center, then the viso, then the seco in the same straw manner. The Cuban rollers then use a double binder, and put into a Professional Cigar Mold. Then the wrapper goes on.

The best way to tell is if you look at either the clipped end of the Cigar, or the end you light, it will have a flat Circular Pattern to the way the leaves are inside the roll. The other way you can tell, is the clipped end (the other end lit), If you hold it Vertically, the smoke will be moving "Up" these tubes.

I'll go take some pics of an Entubado rolled cigar. There is a video somewhere on the Fair Trade Tobacco site, where one of the members posted a Cuban rolled Entubado in process, I'll try to find it, it may take me a while, unless you find it first.

Because of the "myth" that follows famous Torcedors, most people often think they can't roll their own. I rolled my first Cigar using the book method (stacking and rolling), then a couple weeks later tried the Entubado roll. It's easy to start. Take a look at WholeLeafTobacco dot com, they have starter blending kits, because a lot of folks are doing it now. Plus it's much cheaper.


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

I think the Opus X are rolled entubado, and maybe the other Fuentes. Corona cigars has their own brand rolled that way also. Probably a lot more.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been wanting to try out entubado style since I heard about it and here I find out that I've tried several of them.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Langhorne said:


> I think the Opus X are rolled entubado, and maybe the other Fuentes. Corona cigars has their own brand rolled that way also. Probably a lot more.


You're probably right! Another thing I love about this Entubado roll, is that you can smoke them slower, cooler, and get more flavors. Some people smoke them too fast. Another thing I like about Entubados, is that you can put it down in your cigar holder or ash tray, come back 15 minutes later, and it's still lit. I don't do that often, but it's a nice feature. Gdaddy is the one who turned me on to the Entubado roll, who also rolls cigars this way. There's a few others on Puff that also roll their own. Fun Hobby!!!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Entubado method is more time consuming and very few cigars are rolled using this method. Most use an accordion method in a Lieberman bunching machine for speed and consistency.

La Flor Dominica had a special event. If you bought a box of cigars you got 5 hand rolled from a woman roller they had brought in from the factory. The hand rolled were NOTHING like the factory cigars. They were way better and had a beautiful draw that I had not experienced before. I then realized I had never really had a truly hand rolled cigar before. Even though companies advertise they are hand rolled many/most are not. I also question those who claim to roll 'entubar'.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Entubado method is more time consuming and very few cigars are rolled using this method. Most use an accordion method in a Lieberman bunching machine for speed and consistency.
> 
> La Flor Dominica had a special event. If you bought a box of cigars you got 5 hand rolled from a woman roller they had brought in from the factory. The hand rolled were NOTHING like the factory cigars. They were way better and had a beautiful draw that I had not experienced before. I then realized I had never really had a truly hand rolled cigar before. Even though companies advertise they are hand rolled many/most are not. I also question those who claim to roll 'entubar'.


Interesting to hear that the "hand rolled" really aren't hand rolled completely!
But I guess when you think of the production flow, rollers wouldn't be able to keep up to the production requirements without hitting "sweat shop" conditions.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

brimy623 said:


> Interesting to hear that the "hand rolled" really aren't hand rolled completely!
> But I guess when you think of the production flow, rollers wouldn't be able to keep up to the production requirements without hitting "sweat shop" conditions.


Quick video showing the Lieberman machine. Notice how he just gathers a hand full of tobacco and just piles it in. Not accordion or Entubado. The cigar industry accepts the Lieberman machine as 'Hand rolled' but it really isn't. Speed, profit, money will always compromise the product.

If you want a true hand rolled cigar made entubado the only way I know is to do it myself. I know exactly what I'm getting in my own cigars.


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

LewZephyr said:


> Resurrecting this thread since the subject of entubado rolled cigars came up in the what are you smoking now thread.
> 
> Fallen Angels line was mentioned.
> Any others come to mind since a year ago?


Thanks for resurrecting this thread, I'm new and the information here is great.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Quick video showing the Lieberman machine. Notice how he just gathers a hand full of tobacco and just piles it in. Not accordion or Entubado. The cigar industry accepts the Lieberman machine as 'Hand rolled' but it really isn't. Speed, profit, money will always compromise the product.
> 
> If you want a true hand rolled cigar made entubado the only way I know is to do it myself. I know exactly what I'm getting in my own cigars.


Don, I've had your cigars, and they were FANTASTIC!!! I think I have one of your blends down now, he he he.

I really don't know why more people don't roll their own cigars? It's easy enough, but it took me about a month of rolling before I tried this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9heepl-hAXo#t=15

(Watch all 4 videos by Tim Torres)


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Arizona Dave said:


> Don, I've had your cigars, and they were FANTASTIC!!! I think I have one of your blends down now, he he he.
> 
> I really don't know why more people don't roll their own cigars? It's easy enough, but it took me about a month of rolling before I tried this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9heepl-hAXo#t=15
> 
> (Watch all 4 videos by Tim Torres)


Thanks Dave!

Tim Torres tells it like it is. Love this guy. He's the real deal. He also talks about the wrapper and how little it does for the flavor of the cigar other than appearance. _"Like a dress on a woman. It's what's under the dress that's really important."_

_"When smoking a true hand rolled entubado cigar there's no need to puff on it. Instead you kiss it."_


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Tim Torres tells it like it is. Love this guy. He's the real deal. He also talks about the wrapper and how little it does for the flavor of the cigar other than appearance. _"Like a dress on a woman. It's what's under the dress that's really important."_


lol, that's sure to get all the lancero cheerleaders' panties in a bunch.
it's like talking to a wall with those people, they think the wrapper is responsible of 80-90% of the flavor in any cigar.

question....
do you guys find any 'second fermentation' issues, any ammonia or anything on your RYOs?
like do they need to sit for a month? or are they good to go whenever after it's rolled as long as it's aged leaf??


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

sullen said:


> lol, that's sure to get all the lancero cheerleaders' panties in a bunch.
> it's like talking to a wall with those people, they think the wrapper is responsible of 80-90% of the flavor in any cigar.
> 
> question....
> ...


I am by in no means disagreeing as I've always questioned how much the wrapper really does affect the taste. The thing that threw me for a loop is when watching the Padron documentary, Padron himself tests the fermentation level (whether they're ready or not) of his wrapper leaves by taking one right off the fermentation pile, wrapping it around the cigar in his hand and smoking it right then and there. :dunno:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> lol, that's sure to get all the lancero cheerleaders' panties in a bunch.
> it's like talking to a wall with those people, they think the wrapper is responsible of 80-90% of the flavor in any cigar.
> 
> question....
> ...


The filler stays very dry. Just below the point of cracking. The binder gets a bit more moisture and the wrapper gets the most moisture. Immediately after it's rolled I simply leave it out open air on the table to dry. The room is air conditioned and has an RH of about 54. Exactly the same as dry boxing. It drys out pretty quickly so mold doesn't get a chance. Leave it sit on the table for 4 or 5 days to thoroughly dry then in to the humidor @ 63 rh. I could smoke it in a week and a half is about optimum. However, it is smoke-able in a day.

Even though the leaf is very well aged if it were to sit in a higher humidity environment after rolling it could develop a second fermentation. I've moistened leaf and put it in a bag and didn't use it for a week and it has developed an ammonia smell to it. That's why aged tobacco is stored in VERY dry conditions to avoid any such thing from happening. They can be revived very easily and quickly.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> The filler stays very dry. Just below the point of cracking. The binder gets a bit more moisture and the wrapper gets the most moisture. Immediately after it's rolled I simply leave it out open air on the table to dry. The room is air conditioned and has an RH of about 54. Exactly the same as dry boxing. It drys out pretty quickly so mold doesn't get a chance. Leave it sit on the table for 4 or 5 days to thoroughly dry then in to the humidor @ 63 rh. I could smoke it in a week and a half is about optimum. However, it is smoke-able in a day.
> 
> Even though the leaf is very well aged if it were to sit in a higher humidity environment after rolling it could develop a second fermentation. I've moistened leaf and put it in a bag and didn't use it for a week and it has developed an ammonia smell to it. That's why aged tobacco is stored in VERY dry conditions to avoid any such thing from happening. They can be revived very easily and quickly.


I agree, except Arizona's R/H is low in the summer, and only takes 2 or 3 days to dry. If I really want one right then, I'll have one with just binder only.

Some Liguero's do have a little ammonia smell, but usually only if wet, like Gdaddy says.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

So, I am a little inspired to give the self rolling a try. Specifically on the entubado method.
Any beginners tips? 
List of must have items?
Any beginner kits that give you a base? (Kind of like the starter humidor with cigars/lighter/cutter)
Or some sort of compilation of a inexpensive try it out to see if you like it kit?

If there is another thread already on this subject could you direct me. I did attempt a search but nothing seemed to fit the bill.

Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

LewZephyr said:


> So, I am a little inspired to give the self rolling a try. Specifically on the entubado method.
> Any beginners tips?
> List of must have items?
> Any beginner kits that give you a base? (Kind of like the starter humidor with cigars/lighter/cutter)
> ...


+1

are there also inexpensive molds?


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> So, I am a little inspired to give the self rolling a try. Specifically on the entubado method.
> Any beginners tips?
> List of must have items?
> Any beginner kits that give you a base? (Kind of like the starter humidor with cigars/lighter/cutter)
> ...


I think Gdaddy is a little more qualified to answer this than me.
I'll give you a list of what I think are the minimum requirements:

Pizza cutter (or Chaveta) or scissors
Paper towels
Cigar leaves
Cutting board

There's a couple of places to buy online. The one I buy from is WholeLeafTobacco dot/com. They have new and used cigar molds (Professional molds, not a hole drilled through). Yes, they do have "kits" to try for anyone starting out. They run about $25, and give you 4 kinds of leaves to mix and play with. There's about 4 or 5 kits one can choose from. Or order by the pound.
Shipping is FREE for an order over $55, the other place will charge you $20 in shipping (Leaf only) for the same type of order. Many order from both..

The Nic. Habano Seco at Whole Leaf Tobacco is such a good leaf I've used many for wrapper. Piloto Cubano Seco is great for an even burn, so I wrap a double binder around (in this case) Nicaraguan Seco that I use as a wrapper and filler. 
There are many many combos to be tried!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> +1
> 
> are there also inexpensive molds?


Yes, I made four molds from PVC that work perfectly fine for $2 . 24" length 3/4 inch pipe from Home Depot. I cut four 6" pieces to length then cut them long ways using a hack saw. If you try the pvc and decide you like rolling your own and want to make them look even more professional then you want to buy a mold for a rounded end of the cigar. I got pretty good results using this super cheap pvc mold.









Here's a photo of my first five cigars. #4 and #5 started to look pretty good. They all smoked much better than I thought they would.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

This mold yields professional results. I bought two of them and do two cigars at a time. They are $22 each and do an excellent of shaping the cigar properly.









My current cigar made with this mold. Entubado with cuban triple cap. All vintage tobacco 2005 with 9 year old wrapper and ligero. I smoke these everyday for under $2 a stick. I don't buy factory cigars anymore.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> PVC


what a great idea!
aprox what gauge does the 3/4" leave you with?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> So, I am a little inspired to give the self rolling a try. Specifically on the entubado method.
> Any beginners tips?
> List of must have items?
> Any beginner kits that give you a base? (Kind of like the starter humidor with cigars/lighter/cutter)
> ...


As Dave points out the tools needed are minimal. Pizza cutter, cutting board and spray bottle with distilled water and some Xanthan gum for glue. Available at Walmart in the flour isle. $.89 (don't use pectin!!) You don't even need the mold but it will look much nicer if you do. Inexpensive also.

By far the most important thing is good quality tobacco. A poorly rolled cigar not using entubado method but using good tobacco will probably still be a pretty good smoke. A beautifully made cigar using entubado method but made with a poor blend of tobacco will not be so good. So the tobacco is more important than your skill level.

I will warn you it can be addictive!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

sullen said:


> what a great idea!
> aprox what gauge does the 3/4" leave you with?


I believe he was making Churchills or Toros, but he can better answer that. I bought some oak boards and clamps and was able to make a unique oval shape. The boards cost less than $5, and every once in a while I'll still make them.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> As Dave points out the tools needed are minimal. Pizza cutter, cutting board and spray bottle with distilled water and some Xanthan gum for glue. Available at Walmart in the flour isle. $.89 (don't use pectin!!) You don't even need the mold but it will look much nicer if you do. Inexpensive also.
> 
> By far the most important thing is good quality tobacco. A poorly rolled cigar not using entubado method but using good tobacco will probably still be a pretty good smoke. A beautifully made cigar using entubado method but made with a poor blend of tobacco will not be so good. So the tobacco is more important than your skill level.
> 
> I will warn you it can be addictive!


I agree with you Gdaddy! I'm going to make a couple more this evening. Lets list the types of tobaccos we've used?

(Ordered from Whole Leaf Tobacco)

Nicaraguan Habano Seco- fantastic woodsy smoke! Many leaves can be used for binder and wrapper as well. Excellent for beginner!

Dominican Seco- medium bodied, from brown to black in color. I'd recommend the Dom. binder for a couple dollars more for versatility.

Piloto Cubano Seco- Smooth sweet creamy smoke. Mixes well with others. I usually use ⅓ to ½ in many blends. Also good for even burn.

African Flojo Viso-Grown in Paraguay. Great flavor! Can be used to tone down a heavier blend, or to add more flavor.

Brazilian Mata Fina- I'll use 1 strip ( ⅛ th of a leaf), can add a creamy taste. Too much, it will be more bitter.

Dominican Liguero- a Straight-forward Liguero. Not my favorite Liguero, but works well in some blends.

These are just a few, I've used several others, some with Fantastic results.

I find that I reorder the Piloto Cubano Seco frequently, with Habano, and Flojo Viso, along with others.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> This mold yields professional results. I bought two of them and do two cigars at a time. They are $22 each and do an excellent of shaping the cigar properly.
> 
> View attachment 49861
> 
> ...


That's insanely beautiful. It looks like some small boutique blend. When I get spare time I gotta learn how to roll my own. 
Damn you for adding to the fire! 
:banghead::hurt::banghead:


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's insanely beautiful. It looks like some small boutique blend. When I get spare time I gotta learn how to roll my own.
> Damn you for adding to the fire!
> :banghead::hurt::banghead:


Yeah, I have to agree. That is damn good looking and makes me want to give it a shot.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> what a great idea!
> aprox what gauge does the 3/4" leave you with?


It's a RG close to 50 once the wrapper goes on. The other mold is 52 which is ideal for me.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's insanely beautiful. It looks like some small boutique blend. When I get spare time I gotta learn how to roll my own.
> Damn you for adding to the fire!
> :banghead::hurt::banghead:


Thanks!

People don't believe how good they smoke nor do they believe how inexpensive. After all there's no mark-up, no advertising cost, no sales commission and all the labor comes from you. You also have the control over the whole process to make it exactly how you like it.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> People don't believe how good they smoke nor do they believe how inexpensive. After all there's no mark-up, no advertising cost, no sales commission and all the labor comes from you. You also have the control over the whole process to make it exactly how you like it.


Plus, no tax on cigar leaf because it's an agricultural product!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> People don't believe how good they smoke nor do they believe how inexpensive. After all there's no mark-up, no advertising cost, no sales commission and all the labor comes from you. You also have the control over the whole process to make it exactly how you like it.


Here's a great video Gdaddy just made:


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

Gdaddy's video is the one that put me over the decision threshold to decide to order some leaf and start rolling. It's awesome.


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

This mold yields professional results. I bought two of them and do two cigars at a time. They are $22 each and do an excellent of shaping the cigar properly.

View attachment 49861


Google didn't help me find where to buy these. Are you at liberty to say?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Langhorne said:


> This mold yields professional results. I bought two of them and do two cigars at a time. They are $22 each and do an excellent of shaping the cigar properly.
> 
> View attachment 49861
> 
> ...


I'll Pm you and give you the guys e-mail.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Langhorne said:


> This mold yields professional results. I bought two of them and do two cigars at a time. They are $22 each and do an excellent of shaping the cigar properly.
> 
> View attachment 49861
> 
> ...


Gdaddy knows where. I'm going to buy a few different sizes of the gently used Nicaraguan molds at Whole Leaf Tobacco (dot-com). 10 per mold, and $50 only. By the way, I bought some glue at the same place where you got the molds, I've been able to refill a Huge jar of glue several times over the last few months, and still have back up.

Most molds out there aren't "Professional", they're just a hole drilled out. "Professional" molds are like what you bought, and WLT's. They have tucks on the top, and have a rounded end, especially good for a Triple cap.

I've been using a "free style" without molds, and binding with a paper towel. It works good, but not as great as the Professional molds. Fair Trade Tobacco has a lot of info great for rollers, including blends for people to try. Of course, Tobacco (Whole) is an agricultural product, NO taxes or added fees like Cigars.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

sullen said:


> +1
> 
> are there also inexpensive molds?


''

Yes, that's what we're talking about now.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Arizona Dave said:


> Here's a great video Gdaddy just made:


 @Gdaddy great video. 
I do have a question though.
I was under the impression that the veins of the leaves need to run perpendicular with the length of the cigar.
From the video it looks like the half leaves you bunched did not follow with that. But the final wrap did.
So, is it just an aesthetics thing where the veins on the outside look nice, or is there a mechanical / physical reason?

Thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> @Gdaddy great video.
> I do have a question though.
> So, is it just an aesthetics thing where the veins on the outside look nice, or is there a mechanical / physical reason?
> 
> Thanks for your time and insight.


I can answer the last part. No, it's not just aesthetics. If the veins are side to side, there's a greater risk of cracking, especially for those who keep humidity lower. Plus, it doesn't wrap as well.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> @Gdaddy great video.
> I do have a question though.
> I was under the impression that the veins of the leaves need to run perpendicular with the length of the cigar.
> From the video it looks like the half leaves you bunched did not follow with that. But the final wrap did.
> ...


The filler leaf vein angle doesn't matter other than having the tips headed in the right direction. The outer leaf of the binder does matter as Dave points out. If you roll one 'against the grain' of the leaf it will turn out rather bumpy and lumpy. The smoother your binder the smoother the wrapper will look. If you roll your wrapper 'against the grain' it looks pretty bad.

Always remember to get all the tobacco tips up toward the foot all the way through to the wrapper. here's why...


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> People don't believe how good they smoke nor do they believe how inexpensive. After all there's no mark-up, no advertising cost, no sales commission and all the labor comes from you. You also have the control over the whole process to make it exactly how you like it.


Thanks for the video Don. Now you've really got me thinking. You tend to build up the making of cigars into some sort of mystical art. But seeing it being done so simply (with paper towels!) was a real light bulb moment.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

fattaman said:


> Thanks for the video Don. Now you've really got me thinking. You tend to build up the making of cigars into some sort of mystical art. But seeing it being done so simply (with paper towels!) was a real light bulb moment.


"Mystical art" exactly!

I've heard so many times how incredibly skilled the rollers are. "Takes years of experience". To be able to roll cigars with great consistency and as quickly as they do does take years of experience. However you can put out very good smokeable cigars with very little experience. They may not be as perfect looking but I don't care and with a little practice you can put out beautifully rolled cigars that both look professional and taste wonderful.

Did you see the follow up Vid?? Using real tobacco. The important part of this is the leaf orientation. Putting the best part of the leaf up front in the foot.


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks I'll check it out. I can only presume that the satisfaction is 100% when smoking your own hand rolled cigar.


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

Another great video. Thank you too much!:thumb:


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Wanting to take the plunge, so going to review my acquisition list and see if you may have any input.

Pizza cutter
scissors 
Cutting board or stone slab
Spray Bottle w/ distilled water
Xanthan gum
Cigar Tobacco

So I think thats a complete starter list. 
I have a few questions:
On the tobacco front, my tastes tend to be on the Medium to Medium/Full side of things.
Do you have a suggested package to buy? 
Like at Leafonly they have a Medium Combo, or is there another suggestion for cost / preference reasons?
Does that have everything I will need? 
How many corona / robusto's should I get out of that?
Storage of leftover leaves? Just some tupperware or do you have another recommendation?
For the Xanthan gum, any recommended mix ratio?

Anything I may be forgetting?

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> Wanting to take the plunge, so going to review my acquisition list and see if you may have any input.
> 
> Pizza cutter
> scissors
> ...


Good list! One item very inexpensive would be to make a couple PVC molds. Your cigars will come out looking much better. You can make them with a hack saw while you're waiting for your tobacco to come in.

Go to a marble fabricator and get one of the sink cut-outs for rolling on. Super cheap. They usually throw then out.

The leaves come in vapor proof bags and just get sealed with tape or a cloths pin.

Xanthan gum mix very thick. You can always thin it out. In the flour isle at Walmart. NEVER use pectin.

Go here and look at these blend kits. Created by good blenders with a support forum for any questions.

Whole Leaf Cigar Blends


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Quick question, how much are you actually getting when you order from them. Like in the link below, it doesn't give a weight or count. Maybe I am missing it.

Maduro (aged 4 years)


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Whiskey said:


> Quick question, how much are you actually getting when you order from them. Like in the link below, it doesn't give a weight or count. Maybe I am missing it.
> 
> Maduro (aged 4 years)


All tobacco from this site is sold by the pound. The wrapper leaves are pretty big and you can usually get 4 wrappers per leaf. (2 per side).

I didn't care for the Ecuador maduro and found it difficult to work with and don't like the flavor. If you want a great wrapper the Aleman seco (not the Aleman Oscuro) is dark and more aged and 1/2 the price and makes a great binder too.

Another great maduro wrapper is from Leafonly called PA Oscuro. Again 1/2 the price but a great maduro wrapper. They are both more stretchy also and good for beginners.

I don't know what your flavor profile is but did you see these blend samples? Whole Leaf Cigar Blends

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Whiskey said:


> Quick question, how much are you actually getting when you order from them. Like in the link below, it doesn't give a weight or count. Maybe I am missing it.
> 
> Maduro (aged 4 years)


Yes, like Gdaddy says, 1 lb. Any orders over 54.99 are shipped FREE. Most Seco's at Whole Leaf Tobacco are medium bodied except Piloto Cubano Seco. the Nicaraguan Habano Seco is a nice smoke, so is a Dominican Seco or binder. The Piloto Cubano is a good one to have on hand, especially if you're adding Liguero. The Nic. Seco is a nice woodsy smoke, and can be used as binder/wrapper, especially if you're starting out.

Per pound, you will get 30 robustos, a little less for Churchill. I believe about 25 for Churchill, plus scraps from cutting edges and corners. I separate ALL scraps into individual canisters, so I can still make the same blends, but they're scraps. Saves $$$ by separating them. Even the stems go into a ziplock.

Many say the Crillo 98' Seco is good, but haven't tried that one yet.

Most med-full bodied blends will have 1 part Liguero, 2 parts Viso, and a Seco.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Great info guys, thanks.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Good list! One item very inexpensive would be to make a couple PVC molds. Your cigars will come out looking much better. You can make them with a hack saw while you're waiting for your tobacco to come in.
> 
> Go to a marble fabricator and get one of the sink cut-outs for rolling on. Super cheap. They usually throw then out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.
I forgot to add the PVC to my list, as I had seen you mentioned using them previously.

Is there a guide on what size PVC to get for the different ring gauges
I dig the low 50's to high 40's on my ring gauge. Corona / Robusto / Toro range. But if things kick off I will want to try other sizes to see how the go.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

inner diameter of 0.75 inches will be 48 RG. This and the roll your own thread have me seriously contemplating some home rolleds


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

I found this from @beercritic post : Handy Ring Gauge Conversion


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Just made the plunge. Purchased the Sabroso Medio

Little confused since in the description it says 2 different things.
*...enough tobacco to make approximately 30 - 50 x 7" cigars
These cigar kits are designed to make at least 15 - 5 x 50 cigars*

Now going to have to gather the rest of the pieces before the order comes in.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> Just made the plunge. Purchased the Sabroso Medio
> 
> Little confused since in the description it says 2 different things.
> *...enough tobacco to make approximately 30 - 50 x 7" cigars
> ...


In reality, you'll probably have some left over, mixing and matching tobacco to your taste. Sometimes Liguero's are left over, sometimes something else. Every package has 1 lb. of tobacco, and 1 pound yields 30 robustos (if you use some the tobacco), so yes, you could get 25+ Churchills when you're done.

I don't keep count any more, and I buy by the pound. I have lots of good tobaccos in storage bins, so if I have a different craving, I can pull it out and make a few different ones.

It would be quick to accumulate different tobaccos by the kits though.

(My Avitar is a pic of one of the tobacco plants I'm growing)


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I forgot to add the PVC to my list, as I had seen you mentioned using them previously.
> 
> Is there a guide on what size PVC to get for the different ring gauges
> ...


I got a 3/4" inside diameter piece of PVC in a 24" length for around $2. Cut it into four 6" lengths. That's just under a 50 RG which I enjoy.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> I got a 3/4" inside diameter piece of PVC in a 24" length for around $2. Cut it into four 6" lengths. That's just under a 50 RG which I enjoy.


I saw that photo you posted on Fair Trade Tobacco site. Pretty cool, and ingenious!

I've been using the plastic from soda bottles (2 liter), and using them for molds, but I think the results of the PVC were a little better.


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> I didn't care for the Ecuador maduro and found it difficult to work with and don't like the flavor.


I tried rolling my first two yesterday. Havent tried to light one yet. Letting them dry out. They are pretty ugly. lol. So I can't confirm the observation about the flavor, but they are a bear to work with. Tear easily and thick, tough veins.

I realize of course that my opinion can't possibly count for much yet. haha


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Langhorne said:


> I tried rolling my first two yesterday. Havent tried to light one yet. Letting them dry out. They are pretty ugly. lol. So I can't confirm the observation about the flavor, but they are a bear to work with. Tear easily and thick, tough veins.
> 
> I realize of course that my opinion can't possibly count for much yet. haha


Some guys love that wrapper. I don't get it. I'm curious what your opinion is after smoking it to see what you think of it. Your opinion is as good as anyone else.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

my Baccy came in yesterday. BBQing today so no time to play with it.
Maybe tomorrow or Monday.

Oh, how the heck did you cut the PVC? I don't have a band saw, but I do have a Jigsaw, but I think thats gunna be a crazy cut.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> my Baccy came in yesterday. BBQing today so no time to play with it.
> Maybe tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Oh, how the heck did you cut the PVC? I don't have a band saw, but I do have a Jigsaw, but I think thats gunna be a crazy cut.


I did it with a hack saw. Placed it in a vice and made the initial cut line the full length of the tube (6")

Once it's cut half way I held it in my hand. Cuts pretty easy so take your time and get it straight. Each one takes about 10 to 15 minutes.

BTW... Once they are cut there will be some regularities so you need to mark them so the two halves clamp back together the same way. Nice and snug.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I combined Criollo 98' seco with Habano viso, fantastic!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

finally placed an order, went a little nuts with the samples.....
but im pretty confident i will be into the ryo aspect of cigars...

went with leafonly because they do 1/4lbs
i got 1/4lb of each:
CT 1DW Maduro	
Aged Dominican Ligero Long Filler	
Aged Dominican Seco Long Filler
Aged Nicaraguan Ligero Long Filler
Pennsylvania Oscuro Wrapper
Aged Nicaraguan Seco Long Filler	
Aged Nicaraguan Viso Long Filler	
Ecuadorian Shade Wrapper

i was going to do the pvc piping for molds, but i realized i don't have a vice, 
trying to think now HTF im going to hold a 3/4" pipe while cutting it.. should be fun..


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> finally placed an order, went a little nuts with the samples.....
> but im pretty confident i will be into the ryo aspect of cigars...
> 
> went with leafonly because they do 1/4lbs
> ...


Congrats! You've made the first step.

Molds aren't required at all if you don't mind lumpy cigars. They smoke just as well. It's a personal choice.

You'll need a spray bottle with distilled water. Pizza cutter and a board to cut on.

What are you using for glue?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Congrats! You've made the first step.
> 
> Molds aren't required at all if you don't mind lumpy cigars. They smoke just as well. It's a personal choice.
> 
> ...


oh hell no! lol, im not going through all this trouble for lumpy cigars... ill figure out something...
i know home depot cuts pipes to lengths, maybe i can get them to chop it in half..

can a glass table be used?? or does the surface need to be a bit less smooth like a board?
either way, the store i'll go to for the spray bottle has cutting boards.

i ordered the arabic gum since it was only another few $: 
Cigar Glue - Cigar Rolling Glue, Cigar Repair Glue 
just to be sure ill have *something* upon delivery,
but ill probably grab the xanthan too when i pick up the rest of the supplies..

and yeah..... i have a pizza cutter, but ill probably get a new one, we've had the one in the kitchen for years..
i think that's it. i have a few gallons of distilled water already.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> What are you using for glue?


Gdaddy, I couldn't fine any xanthan gum at the Osherry store. Neither Kroger or Wally world.
I found some Gum Arabic at the craft store. It is in liquid form already.
Have you used this before? Was wondering what the consistency should be for cigars.
This is like a room temperature syrup.

Thanks.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> oh hell no! lol, im not going through all this trouble for lumpy cigars... ill figure out something...
> i know home depot cuts pipes to lengths, maybe i can get them to chop it in half..
> 
> can a glass table be used?? or does the surface need to be a bit less smooth like a board?
> ...


I use granite. Go to a counter top fabricator and get one the sink cut outs. They throw them away. You can get one for free and it works great. I would NOT use glass.
The Xanthan gum is tricky to find in the flour isle of Walmart. It's sold in small packets for $.89. Red package.

CIGAR GLUE... great discussion here...

Cigar Glue

I like the Bermocoll or Gum Tragacanth. Order it online and it is delivered to your door. These are what the professionals use because it' tasteless and odorless.

The gum Arabic is a bit too thin. I like the thick paste the others produce. However, gum Arabic is far better than pectin.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> Gdaddy, I couldn't fine any xanthan gum at the Osherry store. Neither Kroger or Wally world.
> I found some Gum Arabic at the craft store. It is in liquid form already.
> Have you used this before? Was wondering what the consistency should be for cigars.
> This is like a room temperature syrup.
> ...


Yes, I have used it. Way better than pectin I just find it's a bit too thin and watery but does work well.

Do yourself a favor and get the bermocoll or gum Tragacanth. It's makes things so much easier. it's really thick like a paste.

You'll find it here...

Cigar Glue


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

To get you guys thinking out of the box here are three different wrappers that aren't sold as wrappers but are fantastic.

From left to right... Criollo 98 Ligero dark and powerfull and delicious ( I call this robusto 'little Rudy') incredible robusto.  The middle one is Aleman seco aged 9 years and smooth!! The light one is a Piloto seco filler leaf used as a wrapper. Has a unique color I've never seen on a cigar before and man is it tasty! I get these from Whole leaf tobacco.

Cigar Tobaccos


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, I rigged a jig or what have you to split the PVC.
4x4 scrap
Jigsaw
C-clamps
Vise
Got my ******* rampage on.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

No workshop is complete without a vice. They're not expensive either. You could mount one up right on that corner. Life is simpler with a vice.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

sullen said:


> oh hell no! lol, im not going through all this trouble for lumpy cigars... ill figure out something...
> i know home depot cuts pipes to lengths, maybe i can get them to chop it in half..
> 
> can a glass table be used?? or does the surface need to be a bit less smooth like a board?
> ...


I use the arabic gum also, I buy it under the name "Acacia Fiber" in health food stores. Works well, BUT have a wet towel ready. The stuff has the stickiness of honey, but make it thick with just a few drops of water at a time. It has severe holding power, love it~!

I use an 18" X 18" Ceramic tile for cutting board, works great.

I recommend the sampler kits. I made the mistake on the first purchase that I thought I knew what tobacco tastes like. It's better to sample. Most secos are Medium strength, except for Piloto Cubano Seco. Plays well with all flavors. I'd recommend a pound of that. Most Secos can be used as a binder and wrapper too. I use a Piloto Cubano Seco as a double binder, it keeps the burn even.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Alrighty.... I have rolled my first 4.
Haven't smoked one yet, but maybe this evening.



Got a few questions about how much to mist.
Filler - the leaves are really tight... as in they dryness of them makes them pretty small. I can see the leaf is much bigger, but not sure if I should be hydrating it. GDaddy didn't seem to do that on the video, and his seems as brittle as mine.
Binder - I think this was the most difficult area. Trying to make it tight without tearing the leaf. It wasn't brittle but was definitively touch and go.
Wrapper - I think I need to wet it a little more because it seemed really fragile and easily torn.

I'm sure it all comes down to trial an error, but I am always game to learn from others experience.
So any pointers and or recommendations on the hydration front would be appreciated.

I went with the twist for the head since I am using PVC for the molds, there really isn't the nice shoulder for a triple cap to be put on.

Thanks for all the help, and this was fun to do. 
Looking forward to trying out one of the sticks later.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> Alrighty.... I have rolled my first 4.
> Haven't smoked one yet, but maybe this evening.
> 
> 
> ...


They look great! There are guys rolling for years that aren't that good. I'll bet they smoke fine too.

The binder you will get used to. That's why you use two binder leaves because it is under a bit of pressure.

I use the filler leaf right from the bag and add NO moisture. Filler should be very dry but not to the point of it cracking or crumbling.

Binder... I mist spray and let sit for 30 seconds or so and then dab up the excess water with a paper towel. This makes it a bit more pliable and easier to roll. DON'T over wet it or it will begin to tear when rolling.

Wrapper... gets sprayed down, folded up and let it sit for a while to soften up.. Can even sit over night on some of the thicker tobaccos. Should not be dripping wet when going to use it. It should feel like damp silk cloth.

After the cigar is rolled the filler is dry, binder slightly moist and wrapper damp to the touch. I leave it out in an air conditioned room 54% RH for 3 or 4 days to completely dry. Then to the humidor @63%.

Here a new web site for glue and plastic molds when you're ready. Cheap price for an excellent mold.

Cigar Rolling Products, Cigar molds, Chaveta Knife, Cigar Glue, etc.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

What wrapper are you using??


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> What wrapper are you using??


Sabroso Medio kit
Habana 2000 Wrapper
Dominican Cigar Binder
Piloto Cubano Seco [equal parts]
Criollo 98 Viso [equal parts]

Thanks for the link. Think I will be making an investment on this.


----------



## Steah (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks to everyone participating in threads such as this. I've just started rolling my own, and the information you've all shared here and on the "Rolling my own cigar" thread have really helped. Are there any other threads on the forum dedicated to the crafting of cigars?

From my little experience I prefer cutting with a rotary cutter, the kind used for quilting. Essentially a circular razor blade. I wouldn't use it on granite or marble, but on a wooden board it cuts wonderfully.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Steah said:


> Thanks to everyone participating in threads such as this. I've just started rolling my own, and the information you've all shared here and on the "Rolling my own cigar" thread have really helped. Are there any other threads on the forum dedicated to the crafting of cigars?
> 
> From my little experience I prefer cutting with a rotary cutter, the kind used for quilting. Essentially a circular razor blade. I wouldn't use it on granite or marble, but on a wooden board it cuts wonderfully.


 I've never seen one of those, it sounds intriguing! There is a draw back to wood though, it can trap bacteria.

Glad to hear you started rolling your own. Most of the forums for Cigar making are actually on Fair Trade Tobacco site, but like Puff, you have to sign up. Same format.
Most of us Cigar smokers over there, are also on Puff here too.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Steah said:


> Thanks to everyone participating in threads such as this. I've just started rolling my own, and the information you've all shared here and on the "Rolling my own cigar" thread have really helped. Are there any other threads on the forum dedicated to the crafting of cigars?
> 
> From my little experience I prefer cutting with a rotary cutter, the kind used for quilting. Essentially a circular razor blade. I wouldn't use it on granite or marble, but on a wooden board it cuts wonderfully.


How have your cigars been coming out? Smoke ok? What tobacco are you using?


----------



## Steah (Aug 10, 2014)

I purchased the Azucarado Oscuro kit from Whole Leaf Tobacco. I rolled the first couple on Thursday, and a few more over the weekend. Other than the burn issues from smoking while the wrapper was still too wet, I enjoyed the two that I've smoked. I'll give the others a bit more time to dry .


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Steah said:


> I purchased the Azucarado Oscuro kit from Whole Leaf Tobacco. I rolled the first couple on Thursday, and a few more over the weekend. Other than the burn issues from smoking while the wrapper was still too wet, I enjoyed the two that I've smoked. I'll give the others a bit more time to dry .


Excellent choice. Look forward to some photos!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

my first attempt
pa broadleaf over nicaraguan


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

@sullen
that looks great.
@Gdaddy @Arizona-dave or others
Are either of you aware of a thread/discussion or list of combinations that attempt to emulate known brands?
I would really love to attempt to replicate some of my favorites like
Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir 
Liga Undercrown
Tatuaje Havana IV

As always, your time and insight are appreciated.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks

there is someting unique and SO FVCKING GOOD about the cafe noir, i think that will be a tough one to even come close to..


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> my first attempt
> pa broadleaf over nicaraguan


Incredible!! Wasn't that hard now was it?

Get your veins running down the length of the cigar on the next one. You're just off by a touch. Otherwise I'm very impressed.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

sullen said:


> my first attempt
> pa broadleaf over nicaraguan


That looks good boss!!

You guys definitely have me wanting to join the RYO crowd. In time. Seems like fun!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> @sullen
> that looks great.
> 
> @Gdaddy @Arizona-dave or others
> ...


The deep secrets of cigar recipes are hidden in the back room when they process the tobacco. They will never tell. The fun of RYO is to the find your own blends. You can also do flavored cigars very easily. AZDave experiments a lot with various flavors infused. I've also added pipe tobacco blends for some excellent smokes. The sky is the limit.

Learning the mechanical side of rolling cigars is fairly easy imo the real challenge is coming up with your own recipes and blending them properly. This takes some experimentation.

I think many make a mistake of trying to make the cigar more flavorful by adding more flavorful tobacco. Seems to make sense but think about a chef making a recipe in the kitchen. If the same were true if you add more spices the food should taste better. We know it can become over seasoned and ruin the dish. The same applies true in a cigar.

A balance of three components should be present. Volado (little flavor but good burning qualities) Seco (flavor and aroma) and Ligero (for strength and flavor). A balance of mild with strong. A yin/yang. If you use all strong flavors(spices) they will be fighting with each other for the lead.

Here's my basic guide line without going through the whole list... Nicarauguan seco and ligero are the strongest.(like a powerful spice in the kitchen. A little goes a long way) Dominican is a step down and more mild mannered. The Piloto seco is mild as well and has a wonderful flavor profile. It's also a thin easy burning leaf (Volado-ish) a great choice.

So, to make a blend using this information in a practical sense you could use the following guide... ( there are other tobaccos listed but just as a guideline)

Mild... Piloto seco or Dominican seco or Flojo (thicker leaf not Volado-ish but great subtle accent flavor) or Criollo98 seco or Aleman seco
Medium... Nicaraguan seco being the strongest of the seco breed. Piloto viso being the mildest viso and is also a great choice. 
Stronger... Again Nicaraguan viso is top of it's group. Corojo seco and viso (strong spice) most all viso fits here.
Strongest... Nicarauguan Ligero (powerful) Dominican ligero, Aleman ligero, and my favorite...Criollo 98 ligero.

Using this list as a guide pick one from the mild list, one from the medium list and one from the strongest list.

For example now let's make a simple blend picking one from each category...

Binder... Aleman seco (mild well aged)

Piloto seco (mild and good burn)
Criollo viso (medium)
Nicaraguan ligero (strong)

Wrapper... Criollo 98 (mild good burning and let's the other flavors come through)

Make a cigar using 1/3 of each filler. If the cigars is too weak then increase the amount of viso and ligero. If it's too strong then reduce the amount of ligero and viso.

This is blending from three basic categories and can yield excellent results. The problem arises when you start throwing in tobaccos without considering it's power profile hoping to hit a home run and I've found that backing things down a bit and using more mild tobacco has allowed the subtle flavors to come through. I find the subtleties in the ligero to be the flavor key so I like milder seco and more ligero and look for a balance.

Before you just go out and buy tobacco willy nilly you might want to ask the guys on this board what they think of a certain tobacco and try to categorize your selection accordingly.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Steah (Aug 10, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> Excellent choice. Look forward to some photos!










Here are most of the cigars from the first two batches. I learned a lot creating all those imperfections!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Steah said:


> View attachment 50192
> 
> Here are most of the cigars from the first two batches. I learned a lot creating all those imperfections!


Those are much better looking than my first two weeks~! I noticed you said "here are most", which means you've been enjoying them, good! Here's a shout out from the AZ desert to New Mexico! You're doing well~!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

brimy623 said:


> That looks good boss!!
> 
> You guys definitely have me wanting to join the RYO crowd. In time. Seems like fun!


 Man, wait until you taste the tobaccos~! The same tobaccos go into $15 + Cigars, and you can smoke the same and save tons of money. I'm kind of a free style roller, make different sizes, but am going to pick up my molds soon. Made my own "Ovals" a few times using 2 oak boards with C-clamps. It's fun stuff.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Steah said:


> View attachment 50192
> 
> Here are most of the cigars from the first two batches. I learned a lot creating all those imperfections!


Those look like they're ready for the B&M shelves!!!
Great job!!


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Steah said:


> View attachment 50192
> 
> Here are most of the cigars from the first two batches. I learned a lot creating all those imperfections!


Those look great.
Where did you get the molds from?


----------



## Steah (Aug 10, 2014)

LewZephyr said:


> Those look great.
> Where did you get the molds from?


Thanks. 
I machined them. This one is made of Granadillo for the bottom, and Redheart for the top. I didn't take any other photos of it open, spaced it. This one was a gift for DrBob. 








For my own use I've just been using poplar and oak. 







These really aren't suitable woods, but they're cheap and readily available.

The trouble comes at the head where the grain is crossing perpendicular to the very thin ridge in the top piece. 








Redheart has a wonderfully smooth texture, and is very nearly as hard as oak. It doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

These are the molds I use. Excellent 
quality.

Cigar Rolling Products, Cigar molds, Chaveta Knife, Cigar Glue, etc.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Steah said:


> Thanks.
> I machined them. This one is made of Granadillo for the bottom, and Redheart for the top. I didn't take any other photos of it open, spaced it. This one was a gift for DrBob.
> View attachment 50201
> 
> ...


Very nice work on both the cigars and the molds!! The molds make all the difference.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Very nice work on both the cigars and the molds!! The molds make all the difference.


Those are some beautifully made single molds! Especially like the top one!


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

Arizona Dave said:


> Those are some beautifully made single molds! Especially like the top one!


Have to agree and was a pleasant surprise when @Steah gifted it to me!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

DrBob said:


> Have to agree and was a pleasant surprise when @Steah gifted it to me!


Such a wonderful present!


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

I misted some wrapper leaf, wrapped it in a cotton towel, misted the towel, put it all in a plastic bag, then left it for a few hours. Both the leaf and i came alive. A difficult leaf became easy. No shortcuts with the wrapper from now on for me. Got a few leaves in a bag right now that have been sitting for 24 hours that I will use before the day is gone, or early tomorrow. Still looking for the secret to a perfect binder, but i sure like the way the huge Domincian binder leaf behaves. Still a beginner, but thanks to all of you, happy with my progress. What a great hobby.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Langhorne said:


> I misted some wrapper leaf, wrapped it in a cotton towel, misted the towel, put it all in a plastic bag, then left it for a few hours. Both the leaf and i came alive. A difficult leaf became easy. No shortcuts with the wrapper from now on for me. Got a few leaves in a bag right now that have been sitting for 24 hours that I will use before the day is gone, or early tomorrow. Still looking for the secret to a perfect binder, but i sure like the way the huge Domincian binder leaf behaves. Still a beginner, but thanks to all of you, happy with my progress. What a great hobby.


Great to hear! Experimentation is the fun of it all.

Be aware that if you dampen the leaf and let it sit for a few days mold will quickly develop.

The binder leaf can be almost anything. I mostly use seco or Volado. Slightly dampen so it pliable. Light spritz with water takes less than 30 seconds. It can get too wet real fast. Then use one half leaf laying on top of the other so it's strong enough. I like the Volado especially because it has the best burning quality and sits right next to the wrapper.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

What a fun read! Thanks guys!...


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Bumping this thread. I know there was another thread on rolling your own cigars around the same time, but I couldn't find it.

Looks like I was a good boy this year and Santa got me a roll your own cigar starter set. Last night I got around to rolling my first few. The results can only be described as, "not a complete disaster". If it weren't for the useful tips and videos by the wonderful people here, I can only imagine the outcome.

I received the Mediosa Cremosa blend from *Whole Leaf Tobacco* along with a few different kinds of glue, a chaveta, and a cap cutter. I don't have any molds yet, so I used paper towels after the binder and let them sit for about half an hour before wrapping them. Two of them have a bit of a taper that I'll have to figure out how to eliminate. I just used a single cap for now. Next go 'round I'll try a triple cap.

I haven't smoked any yet, but I left one sit out overnight and plan on giving it a try today. And yes, I do know rule #1 of Puff is "Pics or it didn't happen"



Thanks to all of the great DIY'ers who contributed info in this thread! @Gdaddy's videos are really helpful for anyone starting out. I did take his advice and tried with paper towels first, and I think that really helped.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Bumping this thread. I know there was another thread on rolling your own cigars around the same time, but I couldn't find it.

Looks like I was a good boy this year and Santa got me a roll your own cigar starter set. Last night I got around to rolling my first few. The results can only be described as, "not a complete disaster". If it weren't for the useful tips and videos by the wonderful people here, I can only imagine the outcome.

I received the Mediosa Cremosa blend from *Whole Leaf Tobacco* along with a few different kinds of glue, a chaveta, and a cap cutter. I don't have any molds yet, so I used paper towels after the binder and let them sit for about half an hour before wrapping them. Two of them have a bit of a taper that I'll have to figure out how to eliminate. I just used a single cap for now. Next go 'round I'll try a triple cap.

I haven't smoked any yet, but I left one sit out overnight and plan on giving it a try today. And yes, I do know rule #1 of Puff is "Pics or it didn't happen"



Thanks to all of the great DIY'ers who contributed info in this thread! @Gdaddy's videos are really helpful for anyone starting out. I did take his advice and tried with paper towels first, and I think that really helped.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Kristoffs are all entubado rolled


 You're probably right on this one. Now, there is this one guy on Fair Trade Tobacco that combines both the leiberman and the entubado, the first I've ever seen, but possible. I believe the Kristoff's being hand rolled entubado style are great. Unfortunately most other cigars out there are just bunched with poor circulation.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

LewZephyr said:


> Sabroso Medio kit
> Habana 2000 Wrapper
> Dominican Cigar Binder
> Piloto Cubano Seco [equal parts]
> ...


Marc,

I've been watching your progress on here and Fair Trade Tobacco, and your newer sticks have come a long way. You're doing great!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

tmoran said:


> Bumping this thread. I know there was another thread on rolling your own cigars around the same time, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Looks like I was a good boy this year and Santa got me a roll your own cigar starter set. Last night I got around to rolling my first few. The results can only be described as, "not a complete disaster". If it weren't for the useful tips and videos by the wonderful people here, I can only imagine the outcome.
> 
> ...


Good job! They look great. I'd be curious to hear how they smoke. Just make sure they're dry when you light it.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

tmoran said:


> I haven't smoked any yet, but I left one sit out overnight and plan on giving it a try today. And yes, I do know rule #1 of Puff is "Pics or it didn't happen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

